# NEW YORK | Hudson Yards Culture Shed | Pro



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

The culture shed really is just a shed!!!


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

towerpower123 said:


> The culture shed really is just a shed!!!


Great design. Will defiantly visit!!!


----------



## Aaronaa4 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey I just made a video on the Hudson Yards Project. I promise you wont be disappointed with it 

https://youtu.be/R0AXdW4RhXU

Enjoy!


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Of course, the structure I posted above is just a temporary building for a Coach fashion show for their Spring 2016 line on September 15th. They had part of the High Line blocked for Vogue Magazine that was covering the event and eventually Coach took over the whole end of the High Line. 




































This means that no actual work on the Culture Shed structure has occurred yet above the platform level.
If you want to look at the designs showcased at the Coach show, the link is here: http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2015/09/15/fashion/runway-womens/coach/s/coach-spring-2016-rtw-slide-6RWX.html


----------



## uakoops (Aug 11, 2009)

That temporary building looks nicer than the real thing. Every time I see the renders it reminds me of a giant caterpillar.


----------

